
Which music are you listening when you coding? - taobility
https://www.youparty.in/playlist/5b4f9242-b44a-11e7-acac-42010a8a0002
======
tomcam
I never, ever listen to music when I code. It reduces my efficiency
drastically. Music is precious to me and I like to give it my full attention.

I can't listen to music while talking to people either, which rules out most
bars and clubs.

~~~
taobility
I prefer some piano when I am coding, as I don't like it's too quite :)

